# Will rep for banner!



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

hey i would like a Frank shamrock banner with 2-4 pics(whatever you would think looks best) and i want it to say Frank Shamrock and my name. preferably a large size. eg. 400x200. and a matching avatar that says D.S. would be very helpful. i will rep every single person that makes this banner please and thank you.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Quick Frank Shamrock sig and avy*

I had fifteen minutes to kill before driving down the shore. Why not work on Frank? :thumb02:

An avatar








And a simple sig


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks dude u get rep. anyone else wanna try?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> thanks dude u get rep. anyone else wanna try?


Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> thanks dude u get rep. anyone else wanna try?


Heres a try... hope you like it =)


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Nice job pliff, but FYI I believe the moderators want the sigs around the 400 X 200 pixel dimensions. The one you posted may be considered too large. 

Though, it does look good. Nice work.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

raymardo said:


> Nice job pliff, but FYI I believe the moderators want the sigs around the 400 X 200 pixel dimensions. The one you posted may be considered too large.
> 
> Though, it does look good. Nice work.



thanks it would be pretty easy to make with the moderator standards... not too sure what they were so i just went with inspiration...


----------



## obscura1560 (Jul 15, 2007)

pliff, that's awesome, just shrink it a tiny bit and then sharpen it and it'll be pefect


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

obscura1560 said:


> pliff, that's awesome, just shrink it a tiny bit and then sharpen it and it'll be pefect


You mean, like this?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

That's perfect. Well done.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Yaayyyy! You did it! :thumb02:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

background needs work


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

You spelt "Dutch" wrong. But aside from that it is very good. Its got nothing on this though


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Biowza said:


> You spelt "Dutch" wrong. But aside from that it is very good. Its got nothing on this though


How can anyone even hope to compete with this artistic masterpiece obviously painstakingly constructed by hand. 

Brilliant :thumbsup:

It inspired me so much, that I tried this. I hope you don't mind.


----------

